# Custom Weapons Thread (Warning - images)



## Maro (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello! This is only my...fourth? Fifth? Post here, so bear with me if this is all hum-drum and stupid. I looked around the House Rules section and to my surprise, I could not find a thread like this. Magic weapon _properties_, yes, but as far as actual _weapons_, No.

This thread is basically designed to be a place where all the obscure (or fictional, such as in Dark Sun) weapons are listed, discussed, typed, classed, statted - the whole works. I know that many specific weapon types (For example, a Gladius) can be thrown in more general categories (short sword), but I'm looking to the more...unique weapons which don't fit so neatly.

Specifically, at this moment, I'm looking at the Falx (Sica) and Rhomphaia - two long extant weapons of Thrace, renown in their time for their brutality, and so effective that they forced the Romans to adapt their armor into the _lorica segmentata _- what we now all think of as the armor of the Roman legionaries today. 

So, first up we have the Falx - a forward curving sword-type weapon 3-6 feet long, bladed on the *concave* edge. They can be found in one and two handed varieties, and were useful for hooking behind shields or into armor, and the weight distribution of the blade makes them ideal for piercing through the armor of the classical period. The strength of the Falx was so great that it could crash through the Roman _Scutam_ (Tower Shield) with relative ease, cave in helmets, and the like.Their use was primarily in a hooking and pulling motion, severing limbs easily - much like the pruning tool from which they evolved.

(Apparently you guys don't have Spoiler tags  )







 - Modern renditions of Falxes.





 - Midway between Falx and Rhomphaia.





- A Greatfalx.

Next, we have the Rhomphaia; a very similar weapon, except it has a much smaller handle, ranging in total size between 4-6 feet. The blade often has a less pronounced curve, but not always (The Thracians were a collections of hundreds of tribes, and so standardization is minimal). Its greater blade and shallower curve gave it more defensive ability than the falx, but it was somewhat harder to wield as well.








 -A long, very straight Rhompaia.





 - A pretty picture of a short Rhompaia.





 - Very good sketch of a Thracian wielding a Rhomphaia.





 - A Big 'ol Rhomphaia.



So...I COULD re-purpose one of the pre-existing weapons for this, but I am trying to add weapons for the campaign, and all of the standard weapons will exist as-is. 

So right now, I'm thinking of these being four separate weapons; the Falx, Great Falx, and the Rhomphaia, and Great Rhomphaia. All four, of course, are heavy blades.

After some discussion with a friend of mine, we settled on the following:
Falx - +2, 2d4, High Crit, Versatile
Greatfalx - +2, 2d6, High Crit, Reach
Rhomphaia - +2, 1d8, Brutal 2, Versatile
Great Rhomphaia - +2 1d12. Brutal 2, Reach

So...my question to you is - does this seem balanced? How would you adjust these values? These are for Superior weapons, at the moment.




Feel free to post your own unique weapons, should you know of some.

Thank you,

-Maro


----------



## Rune (Feb 15, 2011)

First of all, cool thread!

However, none of those weapons look to me to actually have reach (at least as D&D defines it).  None of them looks any bigger than a greatsword.

Mechanically, I think you're good (except the falx looks like it might be a little underpowered.  Don't have any books with me, but what's the difference between those stats and a falchion?  Does a falchion require two hands?).

Personally, I'd drop the reach, but I am unsure, at the moment, what I would add to balance them.


----------



## the-golem (Feb 16, 2011)

1) The falx and great falx both seem closer to an axe. Single-edged "chopping" weapon. Also, heavy blades tend to be "more accurate" with a trade off of less damage. The way you stat them leans toward axe in anycase.

2) The length of the "great" weapons don't strike me as something that would grant reach. 

3) Granting brutal properties to normal weapons is quite overpowered. Are these superior weapons that I somehow missed? Also, I imagine that a 1-hander would probably be "less brutal" than a 2-hander, so should probably be Brutal 1, if anything.

My opinions: 

(Superior) Axe: 
Falx - +2, 2d4, High Crit, Versatile
Greatfalx - +2, 2d6, High Crit, Reach

(Superior) Heavy Blade
Rhomphaia - +3, 1d8, Brutal 1, Versatile
Great Rhomphaia - +3 1d12. Brutal 2, Reach


----------



## Maro (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you for your feedback!

Regarding Reach; You're right - I goofed. I was thinking that anything over 5 foot would provide the property, but then I realized that this would only allow you to poke someone a square over, which would not be making anything like an effective use of the Falx - the Rhomphaia is a different story, however, as it was designed to be an effective spear-type weapon as well as a heavy blade. 

Rune - Yes, the Falchion requires two hands. It does, however, offer a +3 proficiency instead of a +2.

Golem -

Yes, these are meant to be superior weapons. I included that at the very end upon realizing that I had forgotten to include it earlier on. 

Regarding the Axe comment - I'm something of a stickler for keeping the classifications accurate, regardless of their in-game uses. I understand that the Khopesh is an Axe-Blade hybrid, but these weapons  are not related to axes, in their evolution. They came from devices similar to the medieval Bill, with the purpose being to sever tree limbs with a light sawing motion and then a pull. 


Revised...
(Superior) Heavy Blade
Falx - +2, 2d4, High Crit, Versatile
Greatfalx - +2, 2d6, High Crit, ?????
 Rhomphaia - +3, 1d8, Brutal 1, Versatile
Great Rhomphaia - +3 1d12. Brutal 2, Reach     

For the Greatfalx - Would Brutal 1 be over powered?


And you know, while we're on the subject of making weapons, we could also throw in some new weapon properties (High Crit, Brutal, Small, etc) should the need arise...I can't think of any at the moment, but I'm sure when we get to something like the Macuahuitl or whatever nonsense we eventually need, something else will have come up 

The ones that I've identified that I will need (and I'll likely be adding more later) are:

EDIT: I skimmed the DMG2, and there are rules for "Grand Masters". I very much like the idea of requiring special training before using some of these weapons. I'll *Bold* said weapons.

-*Urumi*: A Whip-Sword that is also a Belt.




-Macuahuitl: A club-weapon with an edge (usually obsidian) inlaid to make it a Mega-sword. This is NOT a standard one...I just had to include it because the look of this thing makes my man-bits rescind in horror.




- Sarissa: Ridiculously long spear of 21', useless in close range (without magic). Bladed on both ends, in case the first one gets lobbed off.




- Francisca: An axe balanced for throwing.




- *Atlatl*: A tool used to propel javelins at higher speed and at greater range.




- *Monk's Spade*: A bladed spade polearm with a crescent blade on the other end...potentially a double weapon?




- *Pata*: A gauntlet that extends almost to the elbow, with a sword attached in a similar manner as the Katar from which is evolved. Often used in pairs, or with a light shield.




- Katana: We ALL know it's just a Bastard Sword, but I GUARANTEE someone's going to argue that it's not, so I'd like to avoid that now and make it separate.




- *Tiger Head/Hooked Sword*: A very elaborate weapon with a blade that hooks forward, a crescent blade forming a guard at the hilt, and a dagger protrusion from the pommel. Most often used in pairs. Two can be hooked together to make a single weapon that extends 6'...I will definitely me making a feat or something that allows this to happen for a MBA with Reach.




- Chakram: Bladed disks that are thrown, or used similarly to katars.




- Whatever Asian weapons you guys know of that are unique (Mock-Asia is included in my campaign setting, but I know little about their ways of war, sadly) - I know that the repeating crossbow is already in game.

There are a bajillion "flavor" weapons that I can think of that I'll need to include, but that (I don't think) denote their own classification. I'm on the fence with the Gastraphetes, however...I could see it as a Superior Crossbow, but at the same time I could see it as its own, as it was considerably slower to load, and extremely powerful; more or less the forerunner of the Ballista (with the advantage of needing only one operator)...so I dunno.
But, here it is...




Anyway, if you're aware of other dramatically different weapons from...any place or time (precluding firearms), please bring them to my attention.

Thanks,

Maro


----------



## Grimgrin (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's my stab at your list.

Urumi: 
Superior Weapon: Same as a Flail but can be concealed within a piece of clothing/belt (25 DC to detect)

Macuahuitl: Mace or Heavy Blade (or Both)
Superior Weapon: 2H, +2 Prof, d10 Damage, Brutal 1, Serrated Edge (After a critical strike, the target loses 1 HP due to blood loss per round, Save Ends)

Sarissa: 
Military Weapon: Same as Long Spear but longer, heavier, and can strike targets "3" squares away. Can't hit adjacent targets.

Atl Atl
Superior Weapon Proficiency: Adds +10/+20sq to javelin throwning range (same as Longbow Range).

Chakram: Heavy Blade in contrast to a Light Blade Shuriken.
As Military weapon: Prof: +2, Dam: 1d6, Rng: 6/12, Price: 10gp, W: 3lbs, Group: Heavy Blade, Prop: Heavy Thrown. (similar to the Xen'drik boomerang but no automatic return with proficiency)
As Superior weapon: Ditto except Prof: +3 and Ricochet 
Ricochet (Xena inspired): This ranged weapon can affect two adjacent targets. A single attack roll is made at a -2 penalty and compared to both AC scores. The first
target must be hit to affect a secondary target. A ricochet attack is limited to basic ranged attacks.​ 






Francisca: If Hand Axe doesn't cover it how about 
Superior Weapon: +3 Prof, d6 damage, Heavy Thrown (7/14 range), 1H

Pata:
Superior Weapon: Same as the Short Sword but provides the Defensive weapon property (+1 AC shield bonus).

Monk Spade: Double weapon same as the Urgrosh and/or Monk Implement.
Katana has been the equivalent of a Bastard Sword

Fantasy Asian Weapons

Nekode:
Rogue Class Weapon: Same as Spiked Gauntlets but provides a +3 equipment bonus to tree climbing and wall scaling checks.





3 Section Staff: This quarterstaff can split apart into three pieces linked by chain.
Use as Quarterstaff or Double Flail (free action to alter). Cost: 80gp

Chang Bahn Jin: Greatstaff
Chiang Chiang: Double Spear
2H Superior Double Weapon, Prof +2, d8/d8, 40gp, Staff or Spear, Prop: Defensive, Off-hand, Balancing Aid: The wielder gains a +3 to balance checks while holding this weapon with both hands

Er Neu: Two Trigger Crossbow: 2H Military Weapon (Same stats as a simple Crossbow, minor action to load each bolt)
Either of two strings can be fired independently or jointly as a special attack (makes two basic ranged attacks at -2 to hit on the same target)

Fa Gen (Back Arrow): A spring launched arrow is strapped to the characters back just below the collar line and fired when he or she makes a paticularly low bow. Excellent suprise weapon but good for only a single shot per encounter.
Military Weapon: Prof: +2, Damage: 2d4, Range 10/20, Crossbow, Properties: Surprising: +3 on bluff checks to gain combat advantage with this weapon, Concealed: DC: one half wearer's level + 15 to detect.

Kun Dan: Pellet Bow
This short bow fires lead bullet or stones like the sling rather than arrows
2H Military Weapon: Prof: +2, 1d6, 15/30 range, 25gp, 2lbs, Bow, Prop: Load Free, Small

Ribbon Lasso: This silk cloth weapon inflicts no damage but allows the weilder to make Grabs as Reach Attacks
2H Military Weapon: Prof: +3, No Damage, 10gp, 2lbs, Flail, Prop.: Reach Grab.

Sharpened Coins: Simple Weapon (Can pass as ordinary coins to a casual observer)
Prof: +2, Damage: 1 pt each, fling up to 4 at once, Range: 2/4, 1sp ea, Light Blade, Prop: Light Thrown






Meteor Hammer: The meteor hammer is a simple metal sphere. The Shen Biau (Rope Dart) is a very similar weapon with a broad blade shaped like an arrowhead instead of a steel ball. The metal weight of either is tied to the end of a short length of silk rope or light chain threaded through a hollow handle. The rope is spun rapidly around the weilder and the swing radius is lengthened or shortened by the off-hand.
2H Superior Weapon, Prof: +3, Damage: 1d8, 25gp, Light Blade or Flail, Prop.: Reach, Orbital Strike (Special Melee Attack): Make a basic attack at -2 to hit against all adjacent creatures.

Warrior Fan: This folding paper fan sports razor sharp blades on each rib and is highly aerodynamic.
1H Superior Weapon: Prof: +3, Damage: 1d6, Thrown: 5/10, Light Blade, Prop.: High Critical, Light Thrown, Off-Hand.


----------



## the-golem (Feb 23, 2011)

Maro said:


> -Macuahuitl: A club-weapon with an edge (usually obsidian) inlaid to make it a Mega-sword. This is NOT a standard one...I just had to include it because the look of this thing makes my man-bits rescind in horror.




I saw this used on an Episode of Deadliest Warrior. Those things are quite ferocious. This weapon was definitely more of a chopping weapon. The deadly thing was that after chopping, the warrior would have to saw it out of the wound, basically, leaving bits of obsidian in the wound. There are accounts of this sword-club being able to decapitate a horse, let alone a man.


----------



## Maro (Feb 24, 2011)

I am glad to see that this thread hasn't been forgotten!

Thank you, Grimgrin; I was going to get around to posting some stats for these, but real life has a way of distracting me from what is truly important 

I think I'm going to change all instances of the Flail weapon-type to "Chain", and then I can keep my fantasy of realism while being able to have things such as Whips and Urumis as fit within it.

Regarding the Urumi, I think I'm going to add a property similar to what you did with the Chakram, but for melee basic attacks.

The Macuahuitl - I forgot to include that I want both a One and a Two handed version of this weapon, as was consistant with its actual usage. I like the "Serated Edge" property, but I think I'd like to beef it up a bit - perhaps 1d6 of ongoing damage...but as a caveat, instead of it being attributable to Critical Hits, have it work in a similar way to bone weapons in Dark Sun - when the obsidian shatters it causes the ongoing damage, and having it require re-fitting with obsidian (or, if it's a magical Macuahuitl, having it regrow obsidian after a short rest or something). This will also be towards the end of my Campaign, so I think that the damage boost will be a nice way to have it keep pace and be an attractive weapon for higher-level players.

The Chakram also had another use - it would be stored on a warrior's arm until its use, providing them some defense (or rather, offense) against foes who tried to grapple with the wielder. Perhaps if the Chakram is worn in this way, it provides...say...1d4 or 1d6 damage to foes attempting this?

The Francisca is meant to be an actual throwing axe, whereas the handaxe seems to me to be basically a hatchet that someone is throwing.

The Pata sounds too similar to the Katar, which is basically a short sword variant. I was thinking of having it be a d8, giving it the offhand property, and if two are wielded, having it take up the arm slot as well (since the gauntlet portion goes down to the elbow) as it doesn't leave room for bracers and/or a shield. Likewise, I thought that a pair of them could be enchanted with a bracer enchantment as well...which, though I didn't say this, fits with my campaign as I will be allowing multiple enchantments per weapon as per 3.5, though I'm still working on the mechanism for this as well (Thinking so far that for the Enchant Magic Weapon ritual, a DC of 10 is required to succeed at all, and every 10 above that allows for another enchantment to be placed upon it [requiring that all enchantments be placed at the same time, and with a 20% cumulative component cost increase on every enchantment after the first - so one enchantment would be '1x', two would be '1+x1.2y', three would be '1x+1.2y+1.4z', etc] - Man, this is a LONG PARENTHETICAL STATEMENT).

I was also thinking of having certain weapons (Namely the Urumi, Pata, and Tiger Head, plus whichever of the suggested ones you provided you think are applicable) being usable only with 'Master Training', as is in the DMG2, as these are weapons whose technique is quite difficult to master without special training, and can cause injury to the person if not proficient. 

Thank you very much for your suggestions! I do remember the Three-Sectioned Staff and the Nekode from my looking at them somewhere...

Golem: I have heard that it was on that show, but I haven't seen that episode. Perhaps I'll see if I can find it on Youtube!


----------



## GrandMasterofFlowers (Mar 6, 2011)

What about an *Eiko*, basically an Oar with one end sometimes sharpened for chopping like an axe.


----------



## Maro (Mar 7, 2011)

Grandmaster: Eh...can you give me a culture, some pictures, or something? Google sends me to invariably large-breasted Asian women, and _"Eiko weapon"_sends me to FF9...and more of the same.

*NOT* that I'm complaining or anything, but it doesn't help me see what you're talking about, you know?

Also...currently in India. Woot.


----------



## Grimgrin (Mar 14, 2011)

Found a photo of one, but too large to display on boards.

Eiko Battle Oar: HERE

Other Polynesian wooden weapons are probably best treated as "fragile" versions of D&D's European steel weapons.






Pahoa (Hawaiin Koa Dagger)











*Maka 'O'oahi*
Martial Weapon - 1H, CB +2, Dam: 1d6, W: 1lb., G: Light Blade, Prop: Fragile, Off-Hand, Brutal 1, Eye Gorger: As a basic attack, you can render your target "blinded" (save ends) instead of inflicting damage.






*Pahoa A`u *
Martial Weapon - 1H, CB: +2, Dam: 1d6, W: 2lbs, G: Light Blade, Prop: Fragile, High Crit, Off-Hand, Serrated Edge. 






*Leiomano *(Tiger Shark Tooth Axe)






Koa Fishing Javelin 





Koa Spear


----------



## Saagael (Mar 14, 2011)

This is slightly off the topic of what your goal is, but what I usually do with exotic weaponry like this is make them magic items. For example, the Macuahuitl could also be said to be a bastard sword/greatsword/fullblade that has the "Jagged" enchantment. Or the Atlatl could be a Javelin that has the "Distance" enchantment.

This has the bonus of avoiding creating mechanics for every weird and crazy weapon my players think of. If they show me a picture and say "I want THIS weapon", I can just point them to a magical enchantment and let them try and get it.

I would suggest maybe trying this first because adding in strange and obscure weapon properties to match the weapons is more the realm of magic item creation, rather than making completely new weapon mechanics (the Ricochet idea someone mentioned for the chakram comes to mind. There's got to be a magic effect that simulates that more gracefully).

Like I said, this is just my take on the subject; there are a lot of cool ideas here regardless.


----------



## Maro (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent additions, Grimgrin!

Saagael; while I certainly understand that, it isn't really applicable to my setting. It's not that there's a single rhomphaia or pata or something, but that these are weapons that are fairly common in the locations of my campaign (mock-Thrace and mock-India respectfully), and I feel it would be disingenuous to have dozens of foes armed with them and they all be the same, but with different enchantment levels.

Also, today is my birthday.


----------



## Rune (Mar 15, 2011)

Maro said:


> Also, today is my birthday.




I can't give you XP again without spreading it around, but happy birthday, anyway!


----------



## Maro (Mar 15, 2011)

Damn. I wasn't even thinking about that until I got the notification of a reply, and then as I loaded the page I wondered, "did someone give me XP?" ...


----------



## Frankie1969 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hmm... what about the Bardiche? The Bec de Corbin? And the Guisarme Voulge? By Bigby, how can anyone play D&D without a guisarme voulge? ;-)

Slightly more seriously, I think there should be crossbows of increasing damage die size requiring Load Move, Load Standard, and Load Full Turn (specific rule: load move or higher cannot be used with multishot weapon exploits).


----------



## Maro (Mar 26, 2011)

Frankie, I think that the crossbow idea is great, certainly;kind of what I was getting at with the Gastraphetes. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlxU6FUlNZU]YouTube - The Greek Gastraphetes[/ame]

The others, though, I think could probably fit under the halberd


----------



## Frankie1969 (Mar 30, 2011)

Maro said:


> I think that the crossbow idea is great, certainly;kind of what I was getting at with the Gastraphetes.



After pondering how this would work, I decided these are not particularly helpful for regular gameplay, but I may as well post my ideas:

Heavy Crossbow: Simple Ranged (20/40), +2 proficiency, 1d10 damage, Load Move

 Arbalest: Military Ranged (25/50), +2 proficiency(*), 1d12 damage, Load Standard

 Heavy Arbalest: Military Ranged (30/60), +2 proficiency(*), 2d6 damage, High Crit, Load Full Turn

 If you have the Speed Loader feat and 15+ Strength, you reduce these  crossbows' load times by one action category.

 Weapons requiring Load Move or longer cannot be  used in weapon powers  that make multiple attacks, and loading them  provokes opportunity  attacks.

 (*)=Simulationists could add an attack bonus against heavy armor. However, note that these load times are overly generous. Medieval arbalesters typically had fire rates about 1/3rd that of longbowmen (according to Wikipedia).


----------

